# Breeze litter system?



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello!

I have a coupon for the Brezze litter system Tidy Cats Breeze Cat Litter Box System

Does anybody use this system or know anything about it? We have to buy new litter boxes and I would like to know if it make sense to buy this one. 
Can you only use the brand own litter in this system?
How often do you change the pad on the bottom?
Do your cat like the litter?

Thank you very much for all comments!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

The first thing that I always do is go to Amazon and read the reviews!

Amazon.com: Tidy Cats Breeze Litter Box System for Multiple Cats, 1-Count Kit: Pet Supplies

Then I look for any info on Litter Box Reviews

If I feel comfortable after check those two places...then I'd consider it.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, only the brand litter because it is especially made to let the urine pass through. I don't think any other would permit it. I don't know, the reviews concern me with the comments about the stench of the poop. I hate the stench myself. I personally would wait to see if this concern is solved, before I would buy it.

Interesting concept though.

Mylita

(The Litter Box Reviews site didn't show Tidy Cat as a brand.)


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have two breeze litter boxes and I LOVE them! Some people think they are too expensive, but it's about $13 a month. $5.00 for the 4 pack of pads, and $8 for the litter pellets. The big thing is, if your cat is prone to diarreah....don't get it. If your cat has nice little poops, then it's great. Also, if you are the kind of person who does not like to scoop the poop out every day, you will not like this. If you are ok with scooping the poop out once a day, you will love it. For one cat, the pad will last a week and you just spray out the tray, wipe it down with a paper towel, put in a new pad and your good. The pellets you can go about a month. When I replace the pellets, I take the whole thing out and hose it out, this is once a month. There is NO litter tracking with the breeze! This is the best thing in the world if you are like me and HATE litter tracking. On the amazon reviews, some will tell you they use feline pine, because it is cheaper....don't do it. It's a mess. It turns into sawdust and they then end up tracking it all over the place. Occasionally they will fling out a few of the pellets and you just chuck them back in the box. If you wait until the poop has been sitting a while and is sort of dried out, the pellets usually fall away and you can then throw the poop right into the toilet and flush it  One cat was VERY resistant to using the Breeze. What you do is leave their old litter box right next to the new Breeze box.... but put the Breeze box where the litter box was, so they know that it is a litter box, they say to scoop some poop into the new Breeze box...so they know what this is for, because it is different to them. Also, you can put some of the pellets from the Breeze box into their current litter box, so they become familiar with the pellets. It took a month to get one of my cats using it. At first, she would pee in it, but would poop in the other box. I didn't make a big deal out of it, I just left them both there. They say to let the old box get dirty, that way they will want to use the new Breeze box. So yeah, it took about a month before two of my three cats were fully using this box, and the kitten took to it right away. I still do have a third box that has feline pine in it, just in case anyone of them ever had an issue with using the new litter system. I think once the cats see how much cleaner it is, they really love it. There is no nasty cat pee smell, until you go and change the pads, then it's quite gross, but you only smell it then, unless, of your course, you let it get too gross, then you will smell it. But if you change the pad weekly, you will be amazed at how much cleaner it is. Just be patient. Some people give up after a week when they won't use it. You have to give it a good month. I managed to convert two very stubborn cats to using it, so it can be done. It is the most wonderful thing to not have litter tracked all over the house. BTW, Target sells the pads for $4.96 and $7.97 the pellets, this is the cheapest I have found them, but I have heard you can get them cheaper on Amazon. Do NOT buy them at petco or pet supermarket, they are much higher than that. And I have not seen it at Walmart at all. It goes on sale at Pet Supermarket now and then for $29 and it has a $10 coupon inside the box, they will let you open the box and take it out, I paid $19 each for the two that I have. Don't think I could ever go back to regular cat litter after this.


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for your comments!

I am still not decided  I am a bit afraid of the smell, right now with the normal litter I don't have any smell. I clean the litter several times a day, that wouldn't be the problem, but I can't believe that the poop doesn't smell when it lays open...

And I imagine it to be really gross to change the pads... 

I think right know I am tend to keep a "normal" litter system.


----------

